# Forge Motorsports 008 gun metal diverter valve



## J3tGLI (Feb 1, 2009)

NIB Forge 008 diverter valve for sale. Color: Gun Metal 135 OBO


----------



## knot (Mar 28, 2011)

whats wrong with it?


----------

